# Build your own font



## Neuthirteen (8/11/15)

Hey guys in the process of building a bar and looking at being a little less mainstream and making my own font from scratch. 

I have a few ideas and ways to get where I want to be but just crowd sourcing some extra knowledge to further improve the concept.





Attached photo being the style I was looking at designing.


----------



## dean1639 (8/11/15)

I was going to make the same style but with black steel 4 inch pipe, only problem I found was that you had to weld the flanges on yourself and the black steel pipe only came in 6m lengths. There is a supplier in Newcastle that stocks everything for this.


----------



## spog (8/11/15)

I have been stuffing around on and off for a while with pieces of PVC pipe to use as a font.
100 mm sewer pipe would do the trick to suit the pics you posted,build one from PVC first to iron out any problems them perhaps have made from steel to suit your plan.
There are inspection flanges that with some modifications would suit the ends or use plywood to make the flange joints and add some all thread with dome nuts on the ends to give it the industrial look.
Are lot of ideas can be found on Pinterest, look for home made fonts/ towers in Google images as well .


----------



## Neuthirteen (8/11/15)

Thanks guys and dean I'm in Newcastle, I'm guessing you are referring to Hunter Metal market? Welding the flanges is what I was seriously considering, just outsourcing the welding as I do not trust myself.


----------



## Bridges (8/11/15)

Something like this?


----------



## Maheel (8/11/15)

if you went with copper it is pretty easy to work with, soft solder (lead free) with a LPG torch and or braze etc if you have oxy.
you could also TIG it if you have the gear you can get all manner of bends, T's and junctions and easily make up "adapters" for the shankes etc out of brass pipe fittings if needed 

if you stayed in 3 inch or below it goes together much like poly pipe fittings 4 inch and up often needs couplers or pipe expanders
you could even make "mock" or real flanges that would look like the top pics and just solder them on.

this sort of thing would be pretty easy to create and you could easily steampunk the shit out of it if wanted..


----------



## Maheel (8/11/15)

this looks "easy" using tri-clover fittings you could get most of it out of ebay from china
if you added in some more T's you could expand the number of taps out easy as you needed


----------



## dean1639 (8/11/15)

I have not looked at hunter metal market, I was looking at nova distributors in new lambton they have most of their stuff on the website. I'm in the same boat in terms of welding, I've done a little bit of MIG welding but I would not be good enough to weld something like this. If you do go ahead with this a would like to know how you go with it.


----------



## MaltyHops (8/11/15)

Bridges said:


> Something like this?


Needs some half-flush / full-flush buttons :lol:


----------



## Benn (8/11/15)

Another possible option could be a Mandrel bent length of alloy,_ (think Ute sports bars, 4x4 etc.) _one continuous length of 3 inch tube bent to your specs with a flange(s) welded to the base, just a matter of locating a fabricator with a mandrel bender and getting a price. Alternatively, if your happy with a more industrial look, you could easily and relatively cheaply call into a performance exhaust joint and get them to weld up a stainless version, they will have pre-made bends and flanges that they can weld to whatever length of tube is required to fit your design. Not sure how taps are mounted to a font but that should be fairly easy to incorporate. Both options would polish up nicely.


----------



## spog (9/11/15)

Bridges said:


> Something like this?


A few layers of paint on that and it'll be the ducks nuts.


----------



## spog (9/11/15)

Posted this a couple of weeks ago.


----------

